# St. Clair county Black and Belle river



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a fishing trip coming up and I want to know, has anybody ever caught anything out of these rivers? I have done float trips down these rivers in the winter but saw no fish. I wouldn't expect to have seen much in the winter. I have not been there in the warm months. Any advise or tips?

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess there aren't any fish in those systems. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Their are fish in the black depends where u go from catfish suckers and lower towards port Huron their are some smallies and even some perch and I belive they call en silver bass towards the mouth pm me an ill let ya know on the locations jus give me a idea on where in the black u r floating as its a long river lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bowhuntbigbucks (Dec 11, 2006)

In the last 4 weeks or so, I have caught Largemouth, smallies, a number of pike, and there was even a rainbow in there somewhere on the black river west of M-19. There are plenty of fish to be had, you just have to find them. I have also seen other guys bring in rock bass, cats, suckers, and carp. Good luck to ya, and let us know how it goes. BTW, if you happen to catch a 6+ pound largemouth with a chartruse booyah spinner still in its mouth, let me know please. I landed him around Brockway on 8 lb test, and when I went to grab him, he gave a big wiggle and snapped my line, landed in the water and swam off with my lure in his mouth.


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't catch anything out there. My buddy pulled a pike and some tiny sallies. Didn't spend as much time as I would have liked out there but I go back in a week or two. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------

